# Question regarding splitters



## Louisville Slugger (Mar 11, 2007)

I can get all the local HD channels via the coaxial cable input in my dorm room; however, my roommate's TV is connected to that input. When I try using a standard splitter the signal strength drops too much and I basically get a slide show on my computer [I am using an external ATSC USB tuner]. Does anyone know if they make splitters with some sort of amplification?

I say this because I can get every local HD channel if my tuner, and my tuner only is connected to the wall. When I use my Terk Antenna however I can't get FOX. If I could get some sort of splitter that gives me the same signal strength when I had my tuner plugged directly in the wall that would be awesome. I could get rid of the antenna completely.

Any suggestions?


----------



## brantlew (Mar 19, 2007)

It's probably going to be more expensive to buy a signal amp than to just get a better antenna, but if that's what you want then just about any 1-in/1-out amp will probably do. You only need an amp with a 4dB power boost or more to overcome the degradation of the splitter. You can pick one up at Radio Shack or more cheaply online. Just make sure to amp the signal before you split it.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Make sure the splitter you are using is rated for your usage - if not, that may be
the cause of your signal drop. Splitters have different mHz ranges. For example,
the 3-way cable splitter I use for 2 TVs + Internet in my office is rated @ 5-1000
mHz, with a 7dB/7dB/3.5dB split. 

There are cable amps, but, assuming you are getting your tv signal ota, if your
2-way splitter outputs inadequate signal strength, you'd be better off spending
your $$ on bumping your incoming signal strength with a higher-gain antenna.


----------

